# Insanity and DOMS



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Has anyone done the Insanity programme and if so, how did you find it?

I started it this week but the first week doesn't seem to take into account DOMS that I imagine a lot of people get in the first week.

I consider myself to be in pretty fit shape but evidently hadn't worked my calfs much...I have seriously bad DOMS! Almost fell out of bed this morning when I stood up!! :laugh: I imagine that less fit people would have DOMS everywhere yet the programme doesn't allow for this. I can't imagine people getting a great workout if they're in pain everywhere?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It sounds like a lot of hard work lol, but like with anything u would he used to it and doms would lessen. My mate who was in the marines used to some really hard sh1t apparently but after the initial getting used to it, he reckons u adapt v quickly.

The human body is resilient, I reckon if u push through it u will be sound after a week or so!!

It's not gna be easy though


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I stopped doing it because of the overtraining. The day after a chest workout and it's got me doing pressups. Think it's best to do one or the other really


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> It sounds like a lot of hard work lol, but like with anything u would he used to it and doms would lessen. My mate who was in the marines used to some really hard sh1t apparently but after the initial getting used to it, he reckons u adapt v quickly.
> 
> The human body is resilient, I reckon if u push through it u will be sound after a week or so!!
> 
> It's not gna be easy though


I don't mind pushing through at all, nor the hard work (the teleshopping ads made it very clear that it would be hell! :laugh and I'm sure that as with everyone, after the first week the DOMS cease.

It's just that I don't know how they expect you to push that hard when your muscles hurt significantly! I could train with mild DOMS but this isn't mild, everytime I go to sand up I wince as my calfs stretch! And poor Lorian, who hasn't exercised for some time, can barely walk! :laugh: Surely for less fit people, they'd be unable to continue without at least a day for the muscles to recover a little?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> I stopped doing it because of the overtraining. The day after a chest workout and it's got me doing pressups. Think it's best to do one or the other really


How far did you get through before stopping it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> I don't mind pushing through at all, nor the hard work (the teleshopping ads made it very clear that it would be hell! :laugh and I'm sure that as with everyone, after the first week the DOMS cease.
> 
> It's just that I don't know how they expect you to push that hard when your muscles hurt significantly! I could train with mild DOMS but this isn't mild, everytime I go to sand up I wince as my calfs stretch! And poor Lorian, who hasn't exercised for some time, can barely walk! :laugh: Surely for less fit people, they'd be unable to continue without at least a day for the muscles to recover a little?


Maybe u could up calories (I know it sounds counter productive) for the first week. Might ease the doms a bit lol


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Katy said:


> How far did you get through before stopping it?


About 8 minutes  Nah after a week I realised I was doing too much going to the gym and doing insanity. Great workout mind

Realised I misread your first post though, just stick with it and the doms with lesson week by week. Never sweat so much in my life!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

In general intense plyometric style cardio like Insanity is worse for DOMS initially than weight training... but as @Fatstuff says it should ease off a lot over time so long as you keep training to a high frequency and don't skip sessions... one of the most obvious adaptations linked to high frequency exercise is a reduction in DOMS.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Allow the DOMS to ease then go back to where you left off?

i.e Beast yourself until you can beast no more (until you get to the point it hurts to stand up like you are now) ease off the programme for a day or two then when you feel ready for it go back to the part of the workout you left it and pick it up again from there.

I plan to do Insanity myself come about June/July to help cut down for summer.

Whats the diet plan like out of curiosity? Does it accommodate different sexes and overall body types or is it just a generic one size fits all meal plan?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Tried an insanity workout once, mrs said it would be good...... Core was in bits for days lol

I guess it's just about adapting to it and pressing on.

Embrace the doms :beer:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

women up!

Doms are a sign of adjustment not overtraining or even working hard (not saying you aren't)

Just stretch and warm down well after and you'll be fine in a few days


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just FTR...I am not in anyway complaining or expressing concern about DOMS (I'm not that much of a whimp!) nor and I concerned about the future training. I know that DOMS are likely when switching to a new routine/style.

My post was regarding the first week. I'm surprised there isn't a day off mid week for DOMS to ease a little before continuing to push hard.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Katy said:


> Just FTR...I am not in anyway complaining or expressing concern about DOMS (I'm not that much of a whimp!) nor and I concerned about the future training. I know that DOMS are likely when switching to a new routine/style.
> 
> My post was regarding the first week. I'm surprised there isn't a day off mid week for DOMS to ease a little before continuing to push hard.


It's called 'insanity' not 'considerate and gradual training'


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Donny dog said:


> Allow the DOMS to ease then go back to where you left off?
> 
> i.e Beast yourself until you can beast no more (until you get to the point it hurts to stand up like you are now) ease off the programme for a day or two then when you feel ready for it go back to the part of the workout you left it and pick it up again from there.
> 
> ...


The calorie allowance does account for sex, yeah, and also activity level, height, weight and goals e.g. to gain or lose weight.

The diet looks perfectly fine to me. However, I've had to create my own as I'm on a Paleo style diet so can't have the grains that are present in almost all of their recipes.

I've personally chosen to skip today so that I can push ahead the next 3 days. My cardio fitness is clearly pretty good but my muscles just need to adapt this week to the change.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> It's called 'insanity' not 'considerate and gradual training'


Yes, yes. But it should surely be senisble.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

There's a guy in my work who's been doing this for 3 weeks. I ask him every couple of days how he is coping. Said first two weeks are very tough and sore but now he is used to it.

Persevere would be my advice, although I know you will.

Id love to give this a go but I am scared of destroying any gains ive made this year!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Ps Katy - I have this downloaded - did you buy it? they have some kit etc, but do you really need it? What all is involved?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

i have knee trouble so all the jumping and what not every day was too much for my legs so i decided to to one day insanity one day weight training and it worked like a treat

plus i dont think i could take Shaun T telling me to dig deeper every single day!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> i have knee trouble so all the jumping and what not every day was too much for my legs so i decided to to one day insanity one day weight training and it worked like a treat
> 
> plus i dont think i could take Shaun T telling me to dig deeper every single day!


Did you do the program in order but just every other day?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

No pain no gain!


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

i did it in order but i took out the recovery core and abs days

so month one was something like

mon- push (gym)

tue - Plyo circuit

wed - Pull (gym)

thu - cardio power and resistance

fri- legs & abs (gym)

sat - rest (bed)

sun- pure cardio

sunday i did not enjoy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zola said:


> Ps Katy - I have this downloaded - did you buy it? they have some kit etc, but do you really need it? What all is involved?


I have the nutrition guide, fit test sheet (to track your fitness every fortnight) and the calendar.

Although I don't follow the recipes, the nutrition guide does give how to calculate your daily calories. And you need the calendar to know what dvd to do


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> i did it in order but i took out the recovery core and abs days
> 
> so month one was something like
> 
> ...


 How long did you do it for and what were your results?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Zola said:


> How long did you do it for and what were your results?


did this for the first monthh and then moved onto month two's discs following the same split but after a week i went back to month one routine. personally i didnt like some of the new exercises they had added into month 2

in 8 weeks following this split i lost around 18lbs, fitness levels went through the roof and leg day became a lot easier after

i still try and get in one disc at least a week to keep fitness levels up. A lot of people knock it.. me personally I really enjoyed it, better than any other cardio hands down in my opinion


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Katy said:


> I have the nutrition guide, fit test sheet (to track your fitness every fortnight) and the calendar.
> 
> Although I don't follow the recipes, the nutrition guide does give how to calculate your daily calories. And you need the calendar to know what dvd to do


Nice, how long are the sessions on average? Be tempted to give it a go a few times a week.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> did this for the first monthh and then moved onto month two's discs following the same split but after a week i went back to month one routine. personally i didnt like some of the new exercises they had added into month 2
> 
> in 8 weeks following this split i lost around 18lbs, fitness levels went through the roof and leg day became a lot easier after
> 
> i still try and get in one disc at least a week to keep fitness levels up. A lot of people knock it.. me personally I really enjoyed it, better than any other cardio hands down in my opinion


Did you lose alot of muscle as well?

Im 180lbs as it is, if I lost 18lb id look weedy again lol. (Not that I am im any way that big!!!)


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Zola said:


> Did you lose alot of muscle as well?
> 
> Im 180lbs as it is, if I lost 18lb id look weedy again lol. (Not that I am im any way that big!!!)


eat at maintenance or just under and do it then, i didnt lose muscle what so ever, if i did it was minimal because i was doing 5x5 style training to keep strength up on the days in between

i know a guy who i train with who done it and lost 1lb if that and after looked incredbile after compared to how he started

i plan to keep one day in each week for when i bulk to keep the fat at bay and one thing which is amazing for is dropping any water retention

the sweating... oh the sweating...


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

mccreesh said:


> eat at maintenance or just under and do it then, i didnt lose muscle what so ever, if i did it was minimal because i was doing 5x5 style training to keep strength up on the days in between
> 
> i know a guy who i train with who done it and lost 1lb if that and after looked incredbile after compared to how he started
> 
> ...


Haha nice. You have me well tempted to give it a go! I dont have room in my house so might clear out the garage, bit cooler in there anyway.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

Zola said:


> Haha nice. You have me well tempted to give it a go! I dont have room in my house so might clear out the garage, bit cooler in there anyway.


go for it ! you'll actually have a laugh doing it , some of the comments he comes out with !

just don't do it upstairs or expect to end up downstairs


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

is insanity a workout you can do at home?

Im training to get fit again (re-applying for the army) so something like this would be perfect for me to use alongside running and other cardio 

does it actually help to improve cardio? and would it be worth doing if you're at a good level of fitness already? (can do 5.5 mile runs at sub 7 min mile pace, probably sub 9 minute 1.5 miler)


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> is insanity a workout you can do at home?
> 
> Im training to get fit again (re-applying for the army) so something like this would be perfect for me to use alongside running and other cardio
> 
> does it actually help to improve cardio? and would it be worth doing if you're at a good level of fitness already? (can do 5.5 mile runs at sub 7 min mile pace, probably sub 9 minute 1.5 miler)


do it anywhere you want mate

my fitness levels were incredible after 2 months of it


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

mccreesh said:


> do it anywhere you want mate
> 
> my fitness levels were incredible after 2 months of it


is it hard? what sort of stuff does an insanity workout consist of?


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> is it hard? what sort of stuff does an insanity workout consist of?


thats up you, they are exercises that most people could do its just to what level of intensity you push yourself too, if you try keep up the the guy on the disc then yes very hard.

few off top of my head

power squats

football sprints

basketball jumpers

pushups , moving pushups, v pushups

a lot of core and abs

high knees jogging

general circuit training


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zola said:


> Nice, how long are the sessions on average? Be tempted to give it a go a few times a week.


It varies. The fit test is about 20 minutes (done every 2 weeks). The first month each session is about 35 to 40 mins and then goes to 45 or something for the second month.



murphy2010 said:


> is insanity a workout you can do at home?
> 
> Im training to get fit again (re-applying for the army) so something like this would be perfect for me to use alongside running and other cardio
> 
> does it actually help to improve cardio? and would it be worth doing if you're at a good level of fitness already? (can do 5.5 mile runs at sub 7 min mile pace, probably sub 9 minute 1.5 miler)


It's a number of different workouts and appears to be designed to really push your fitness level. A lot of the people in the dvd's are clearly in shape and train in some form but they still have to take breaks or even flop on the floor! So evidently it does push those with already good fitness levels.

I'm assuming that as I progress my muscle stamina will increase and my recovery time will most likely decrease.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Katy said:


> It varies. The fit test is about 20 minutes (done every 2 weeks). The first month each session is about 35 to 40 mins and then goes to 45 or something for the second month.
> 
> It's a number of different workouts and appears to be designed to really push your fitness level. A lot of the people in the dvd's are clearly in shape and train in some form but they still have to take breaks or even flop on the floor! So evidently it does push those with already good fitness levels.
> 
> I'm assuming that as I progress my muscle stamina will increase and my recovery time will most likely decrease.


would you say the benefits would be more towards muscular endurance as opposed to cardio and fitness?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> is it hard? what sort of stuff does an insanity workout consist of?


I think it's as hard as you push. If you're determined to push yourself as much as you can then yeah, it's hard...it's down to you how hard you push. But I imagine for some people, they wouldn't push to the maximum (I'm thinking of my mum...she wouldn't dare try this as she dislikes the discomfort of exercise! :laugh


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> would you say the benefits would be more towards muscular endurance as opposed to cardio and fitness?


Oh, I'm certain it must improve cardio and fitness...as well as stamina. It requires endurance and your heart rate is up the whole time; you don't have enough time for it to go down. It's certainly quite intense if you pick up your pace to the maximum you can manage. I was literally dripping with sweat after the first 10 mins! :laugh:

I can only compare the demands to that of my spin class and it's definately harder than spin.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

im intrigued 

where can you get insanity from? and is it free :whistling:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Not free, but easily obtained on torrents


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> im intrigued
> 
> where can you get insanity from? and is it free :whistling:


You can naughtily download it, there's loads being sold second hand on ebay, Amazon or you can pay the full price as advertised on teleshopping channels.

It's been advertised for years...always find it on first thing in the morning and up until recently would watch with intrigue and then conclude 'nah...looks like hell!' and switch the channel :laugh:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I have downloaded the full package and cleared the garage out.

Tempted to give this a go since my wrist is injured and I can't do certain presses at the minute etc.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zola said:


> I have downloaded the full package and cleared the garage out.
> 
> Tempted to give this a go since my wrist is injured and I can't do certain presses at the minute etc.


Awesome! I took yesterday off due to my DOMS...seriously...Lorian was laughing at me because I was walking like Tina Turner! :laugh: I'm still really sore now but will just warm up as best as possible before getting stuck in


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

is there anywhere I can download this other than torrents? Never been much of a torrent fan


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Katy said:


> Awesome! I took yesterday off due to my DOMS...seriously...Lorian was laughing at me because I was walking like Tina Turner! :laugh: I'm still really sore now but will just warm up as best as possible before getting stuck in


Just wanted to update that the workout was fine despite DOMS. In fact, I genuinely feel that within just 4 days my fitness has improved...I didn't flag once whilst maintaining form  The good thing too is that you have to stretch with every workout so my flexibility it improving too. I've always wanted to increase flexibility but was never disciplined enough.

I must say that I am in general already feeling better for it!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

murphy2010 said:


> is there anywhere I can download this other than torrents? Never been much of a torrent fan


If you have got a 12gb USB I will copy it for you.

It is proper hard work but feels great.

Im starting week 5 tomorrow which is like a rest week, core cardio and balance. Definitely helps with endurance I think, I do it as soon as I get up at 5.30am and feel great after it, sets me up for the day nicely.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> If you have got a 12gb USB I will copy it for you.
> 
> It is proper hard work but feels great.
> 
> Im starting week 5 tomorrow which is like a rest week, core cardio and balance. Definitely helps with endurance I think, I do it as soon as I get up at 5.30am and feel great after it, sets me up for the day nicely.


I'm quite looking forward to that week!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you been keeping up with the daily sessions?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zola said:


> Have you been keeping up with the daily sessions?


Is that question for me? If so then yes!  Really enjoying it actually! It's quite gruelling whilst I do it but I feel great after and lost 2lbs last week and a few half inches from various places. My fitness has also improved...my recovery speed is really good.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

A black chick I was seeing was doing Insanity and pretty much lived off a diet of fast food and had mental 3D abs within about 6 weeks.

If you'd have seen the results in an advert for it you'd call bullsh1t, the results were that impressive.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Smitch said:


> A black chick I was seeing was doing Insanity and pretty much lived off a diet of fast food and had mental 3D abs within about 6 weeks.
> 
> If you'd have seen the results in an advert for it you'd call bullsh1t, the results were that impressive.


She was still eating fast food whilst doing the training then?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Katy said:


> She was still eating fast food whilst doing the training then?


Yep, stuff like mcdonalds, ready meals etc, no idea of nutrition at all, 36 years old and she'd had a child too. Makes you sick doesn't it. 

Probably African genetics, but impressive all the same. I'm pretty sure I posted a pic of her on here back in the summer on a thread, no idea which thread it was though!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Yep, stuff like mcdonalds, ready meals etc, no idea of nutrition at all, 36 years old and she'd had a child too. Makes you sick doesn't it.
> 
> Probably African genetics, but impressive all the same. I'm pretty sure I posted a pic of her on here back in the summer on a thread, no idea which thread it was though!


Blimey...well I sure couldn't achieve that with a sh!t diet! Goodness knows what I'll achieve aesthetically over the next 2 months...but I'm sure I'll be fit and healthy!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I want a McDonalds now!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Smitch said:


> A black chick I was seeing was doing Insanity and pretty much lived off a diet of fast food and had mental 3D abs within about 6 weeks.
> 
> If you'd have seen the results in an advert for it you'd call bullsh1t, the results were that impressive.


Crazy! Ive been eating really well, sticking to my macros and have lost 1/2 stone in 2 weeks.

Gonna take me years to get abs though :laugh:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Katy said:


> Is that question for me? If so then yes!  Really enjoying it actually! It's quite gruelling whilst I do it but I feel great after and lost 2lbs last week and a few half inches from various places. My fitness has also improved...my recovery speed is really good.


Have you kept up with Insanity over christmas?

I had a week off it last week and this week Ive been out running every morning so haven't started it again. Really enjoying the running so gonna keep that up for a while I think.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Adz The Rat said:


> Have you kept up with Insanity over christmas?
> 
> I had a week off it last week and this week Ive been out running every morning so haven't started it again. Really enjoying the running so gonna keep that up for a while I think.


I have indeed  Taking today off though due to inflammation in my foot (causing heel pain) and sore knees. The heel thing isn't new for me but the knee pain is. I'm a bit confused by it really. I can only assume it's due to over training?

I used to run a lot but it isn't condusive to my desired bubble butt and not great for my joints.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Katy said:


> I have indeed  Taking today off though due to inflammation in my foot (causing heel pain) and sore knees. The heel thing isn't new for me but the knee pain is. I'm a bit confused by it really. I can only assume it's due to over training?
> 
> I used to run a lot but it isn't condusive to my desired bubble butt and not great for my joints.


How many weeks through are you now?

Just posted on another thread that I have just started this week, and am in quite good shape already just trying to improve cardio and stamina for football.

I found the DOMs the first day was quite bad, but I did the fitness test AND then the first workout straight after... was on a mad one Monday night.

I don't feel like I can do 6 days a week though, especially with football Saturdays and Sundays so gonna make Fridays a rest day and Mondays a light session. Hoping to see some improvements, certainly feel better after doing it, and I've never sweated so much!


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

GeordieSteve said:


> I stopped doing it because of the overtraining. The day after a chest workout and it's got me doing pressups. Think it's best to do one or the other really


This is what i hate people thinking they cant train due to overtraining. Your body will tell u if you over train. dumb*ss


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

barneycharles said:


> This is what i hate people thinking they cant train due to overtraining. Your body will tell u if you over train. dumb*ss


Can someone inform me who this clown is? I personally would not want to train a bodypart 3 or 4 days in a row. In my mind, that's be overtraining.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Scammell29 said:


> How many weeks through are you now?
> 
> Just posted on another thread that I have just started this week, and am in quite good shape already just trying to improve cardio and stamina for football.
> 
> ...


I'm in week 6  This week the duration and intensity is increased.

I have developed slight tendonitis around my knees and elbows though so when that feels quite bad I have to take a day off to give my tendons a chance to heal. Last week was recovery week though which was pretty easy going so that helped a lot with recovery. I did the fit test again on Monday and was very pleased to see yet more progress despite starting off pretty well in the first place. Despite having been a pretty active person my whole life, I don't think I've actually ever been this fit cardiovascular wise...my recovery speed is really good; it's a great feeling.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

barneycharles said:


> This is what i hate people thinking they cant train due to overtraining. Your body will tell u if you over train. dumb*ss


The random insult at the end of your post is unnecessary and totally uncalled for.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Katy said:


> The random insult at the end of your post is unnecessary and totally uncalled for.


Katy - He's the guy who posted the topic "can you over train when on steroids" and the one asking for advice on tbol and training 7 days a week. I wouldn't worry about him too much


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> Katy - He's the guy who posted the topic "can you over train when on steroids" and the one asking for advice on tbol and training 7 days a week. I wouldn't worry about him too much


we have all gathered to disapprove of this fat boy from here, and here.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Katy said:


> I'm in week 6  This week the duration and intensity is increased.
> 
> I have developed slight tendonitis around my knees and elbows though so when that feels quite bad I have to take a day off to give my tendons a chance to heal. Last week was recovery week though which was pretty easy going so that helped a lot with recovery. I did the fit test again on Monday and was very pleased to see yet more progress despite starting off pretty well in the first place. Despite having been a pretty active person my whole life, I don't think I've actually ever been this fit cardiovascular wise...my recovery speed is really good; it's a great feeling.


Tendonitis is never good, had it in my Achilles and never went away properly! Do you think it was caused by this training?

That's good to hear, looking forward to keeping it going. I always struggle with discipline unless I have a set plan so that's why I've decided to go with a structured workout like this. I get a lot of niggly muscle injuries too so hoping my recovery will improve, especially with the focus on stretching as that's something I don't do enough of

I shall keep an eye on this thread


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

barneycharles said:


> This is what i hate people thinking they cant train due to overtraining. Your body will tell u if you over train. dumb*ss


nice attitude pal


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Scammell29 said:


> Tendonitis is never good, had it in my Achilles and never went away properly! Do you think it was caused by this training?
> 
> That's good to hear, looking forward to keeping it going. I always struggle with discipline unless I have a set plan so that's why I've decided to go with a structured workout like this. I get a lot of niggly muscle injuries too so hoping my recovery will improve, especially with the focus on stretching as that's something I don't do enough of
> 
> I shall keep an eye on this thread


The tendonitis is definitely from the Insanity workouts; quite repetitive movements for 40 to 55 mins a day, 6 days a week. I'm sure lots of people cope fine with it, but, if unlucky like me, it's a bit too much and more recovery is needed. I think I am prone to this though....I had it with my heel a lot as a teenager which re-emerged the second week into Insanity. My husband's fine though, he's doing it with me and his tendons are fine...but, he does feel pretty achy a lot of the time! Maybe he's just old though! :laugh:

The programme does focus on stretching yeah...which is something I also neglected to do as well, so that's a bonus.

I suppose that as with any sport/training...rest when you think you need to e.g. if your joints hurt or something doesn't feel right 

Despite my issues I still plan to stick with this for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Do u feel it has been worth it all so far?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Do u feel it has been worth it all so far?


Yeah, definitely. It's hard to tell how much of my weight loss is due to diet and due to Insanity but I'm sure it's helped and for me, I'm really valuing the improved fitness.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you getting ripped?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Zola said:


> Are you getting ripped?


Haha...no. I'm getting lean...but not where I want to be yet; I still have some padding to lose!


----------

